# Chinese food unhealthy?! I don't believe it!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This give all the number on some of our favorite foods...and that's in portion...can you imagine what someone can eat at the Chinese Buffet?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070321/ap_on_he_me/diet_chinese_food


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I love General Tso's chicken (breaded, deep-fried chicken served in a tasty gluey sauce), special fried rice, and deep-fried eggrolls as much as the next software developer, but I don't have any illusions about its healthiness. When I get lunch at the local Chinese Buddhist temple, it is very low in fat, low in sodium, high in dietary fibre. Which could more accurately be called "Chinese food"?

Let's rephrase the headline so it's a little more accurate shall we?

The food served in a typical Chinese restaurant in the US is high in sodium and fat. 

No duh!? The same is true of all US restaurant food: French, Italian, Greek, Indian, Thai, Chinese, American, you name it.

It must be a slow news day.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

those "Chinese food" buffets aren't very Chinese... Chinesy at best... actually, that stuff is barely "food"


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

American people (in general) just want crap that taste's good and they want alot of it! My favorite foods are the one's that are the most unhealthy...ie Twinkies! (mmmm)...I've since learned to use moderation. It's not WHAT we eat, it's how much we eat of it~


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

jinny said:


> those "Chinese food" buffets aren't very Chinese... Chinesy at best... actually, that stuff is barely "food"


Yeah right Jinny. I suppose now you're going to tell us chow mein and egg foo yung aren't really Chinese dishes?:r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

The Pict said:


> Yeah right Jinny. I suppose now you're going to tell us chow mein and egg foo yung aren't really Chinese dishes?:r


Pft i bag the differ haha, They always say "Athentic Chinese", and by god you get it. They may put the occasional sweet n sour, or "crab rangoon" in there but they always have the base of TRUE chinese food...
White rice?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I think the title of the article is written correctly. The words were chosen wisely.


"Chinese restaurant food draws criticism "


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

someday they'll be saying the same about food served in Korean Restaurants


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We love Chinese Food.

I always knew it was no good for you. But what the hey, isn't everything no good for you when done in excess.

It wont stop me from eating it. We have in once or twice a month. But it does make you think a bit.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

In all honesty Chinese food is extremely healthy. It is simply the bastardization of it for resturant service that adds the unhealthy aspect.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

The Pict said:


> Yeah right Jinny. I suppose now you're going to tell us chow mein and egg foo yung aren't really Chinese dishes?:r


don't forget to finish off that meal with an authentic fortune cookie.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

jinny said:


> those "Chinese food" buffets aren't very Chinese... Chinesy at best... actually, that stuff is barely "food"


x2

but I'm not going to lie, I visit my favorite buffet at least every week or two. Even found one in New Orleans with some Kim Chi.....uummmmmm good.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

The Korean said:


> x2
> 
> but I'm not going to lie, I visit my favorite buffet at least every week or two. Even found one in New Orleans with some Kim Chi.....uummmmmm good.


yeah, those pan-Asian buffets usually have something for everybody... somewhat mediocre versions of the food item they approximate, but still you get to eat as much of it as you want... which is either a good thing or a bad thing... i'm still trying to decide which.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I find the "North American" version of Asian food is VERY fatty. That's why I usually make my own or go with Japanese (less oily). You won't see the Chinese eating General Tao chicken....:r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> I find the "North American" version of Asian food is VERY fatty. That's why I usually make my own or go with Japanese (less oily). You won't see the Chinese eating General Tao chicken....:r


much agreed. Huge fan of japanese.. mainly sushi though.. when you go into terms of local japanese shop's and bento box's it brings alot of the same tastes..Teryiaki, etc, fatty.
but if you stay basic, as a stir fry, sushi... its only a +


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Americanized chinese food is pretty unhealthly since it has so much oil in all the dishes. I usually don't eat that stuff very often since my mom makes the real deal lol.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Dim sum = yum yum. Lot's of fried little dumplings in that stuff too, but you can pick out some of the healthier choices.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm sure that real, authentic Chinese food, is actually pretty healthy, for the most part. Pretty much everything in the Chinese restaurants here in the US, has been created for us, and as such, everything on the menu is battered and deep fried! It sure is good though.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> Dim sum = yum yum. Lot's of fried little dumplings in that stuff too, but you can pick out some of the healthier choices.


Every Saturday for the wife and I. We don't eat much of the fried dumplings as the steamed taste far better to us. For those of you in SoCal feel free to join us any weekend. Empress Pavillion in Chinatown on Hill Street about 10am. I'm the funny looking white guy with the knockout Chinese wife that orders everything. I'm drooling just thinking of my next helping of Gai Lan. Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## NegativeTom (Mar 15, 2007)

I have had some great traditional chinese meals but nothing beats that wonderfull bloated feeling that comes with a night involving a couple boxes of overly sweet/salty take out mixed with a 6 pack of cheap beer and a movie rental. Much closer to being authentic american than being chinese.

Next thing they will tell me is that my pizza/donut/vodka diet isn't good for me.


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

The Korean said:


> x2
> 
> but I'm not going to lie, I visit my favorite buffet at least every week or two. Even found one in New Orleans with some Kim Chi.....uummmmmm good.


i hope to god your favourite buffet isn't "great wall," that place is downright disgusting.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

have some great dim sum joints down here but i guess too much salt and fat but we don't do it everyday. we can really lay into a good dim sum menu! spare ribs w/ black bean sauce is the best!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

eWRXshun said:


> i hope to god your favourite buffet isn't "great wall," that place is downright disgusting.


What are you kidding me?!?!?!?! It is sort of awlful, but I do each there about once a month. A few friends and I have a monthly get together there, it's just the easiest place for us to go. Other than all the sauces so thick you could hang wallpaper and the feeling that you are in the middle of a cattle herd, it is ok. Mandrian Buffet on Florida is better IMHO, but my friends can't get past the rather large color changing neon sign, and it being in the middle of the hood. Your suggestions?


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

The Korean said:


> What are you kidding me?!?!?!?! It is sort of awlful, but I do each there about once a month. A few friends and I have a monthly get together there, it's just the easiest place for us to go. Other than all the sauces so thick you could hang wallpaper and the feeling that you are in the middle of a cattle herd, it is ok. Mandrian Buffet on Florida is better IMHO, but my friends can't get past the rather large color changing neon sign, and it being in the middle of the hood. Your suggestions?


that's the only chinese buffet i've eaten at in baton rouge, all the other ones i've been to are in metairie. i've heard the "super buffet" or whatever on bluebonnet isn't that bad, though.

since i started working in a chinese restaurant, not a buffet, i've become sort of an elitist :al


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Speaking of buffet in Metaire, do you know the name of the one off of veterens by causeway? I think it's on Arnoult (sp?). I have eaten there it pretty good. 

You work for a chinese restaurant in BR or NO?


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

oki nago, that one's pretty decent. that's the one on arnoult. there's also mandarin house on severn, not as good, though.

i wait tables at the pf chang's on corporate blvd up here in BR. i used to live in metairie but moved up here in august of '04.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

oki nago-thats it!!!!

Pf changs-cool, eaten there there several times, very good. So you work right there in middle of "cigar row". 

I work for a building service contractor one of our buildings is right behind pf changs, I try to visit that building on Fridays so I have a reason to go to one of the b&ms on my way home.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

The Pict said:


> Every Saturday for the wife and I. We don't eat much of the fried dumplings as the steamed taste far better to us. For those of you in SoCal feel free to join us any weekend. Empress Pavillion in Chinatown on Hill Street about 10am. I'm the funny looking white guy with the knockout Chinese wife that orders everything. I'm drooling just thinking of my next helping of Gai Lan. Is it Saturday yet?


Din Tai Fung my friend...

http://www.dintaifungusa.com/

not exactly like Empress Pavillion... or other stainless steel roaming cart type Dim Sum places... but pretty awesome for Shiao Long Bao (spelling?)... good stuff.. a little more of a drive but you can drive down the 210 which is a nicer drive than trying to get into downtown LA. go early tho... even if you get there when it opens, there usually is a long wait... or go early on a weekday... the wait is better.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

come on guys, PF Changs isn't Chinese food either.

(in some ways, it's better :r )


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

jinny said:


> come on guys, PF Changs isn't Chinese food either.


:tpd: I'm just happy I'm not the only one that thinks so.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

jinny said:


> Din Tai Fung my friend...
> 
> http://www.dintaifungusa.com/
> 
> not exactly like Empress Pavillion... or other stainless steel roaming cart type Dim Sum places... but pretty awesome for Shiao Long Bao (spelling?)... good stuff.. a little more of a drive but you can drive down the 210 which is a nicer drive than trying to get into downtown LA. go early tho... even if you get there when it opens, there usually is a long wait... or go early on a weekday... the wait is better.


We love Empress bacause, after 10 years of going regularly, we rarely have to wait for a table if we arrive late. Plus Vic has become friendly with some of the ladies and she so rarely gets a chance to chat in her native tounge it does my heart good to see her get the practice. We really knew we were part of the 'in' group when one of the ladies had us explain what her jury summons was about. Funny watching her try to find the words to explain it!


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

The Pict said:


> :tpd: I'm just happy I'm not the only one that thinks so.


from my experience of internet boards, its only those who live in cities or states with a large asian community that think so. elsewhere around the country, PFC is the closest thing to chinese food that we'll get.

but...

...my father returned from a trip to china recently. i asked him how the food compared to PFC, if PFC was grotesquely americanized. he replied that china itself was grotesquely americanized and because of that, the food was quite close in the more "mainstream" (read: not touristy joints, but not hole in the wall family run joints) establishments.

i like vietnamese food better, anyway.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

The Pict said:


> We love Empress bacause, after 10 years of going regularly, we rarely have to wait for a table if we arrive late. Plus Vic has become friendly with some of the ladies and she so rarely gets a chance to chat in her native tounge it does my heart good to see her get the practice. We really knew we were part of the 'in' group when one of the ladies had us explain what her jury summons was about. Funny watching her try to find the words to explain it!


that's awesome, that place is always crowded on the weekends...

not having to wait... you guys are big shots there! I should go with you. hehe

my wife is Chinese too... but we don't got the hook ups :tg
Oh well... I guess it's long lines for me...

well, we do know a family that got an inside line at NBC Seafood in Monterey Park... that place is crowded too... yay for my pseudo-connections.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

eWRXshun said:


> from my experience of internet boards, its only those who live in cities or states with a large asian community that think so. elsewhere around the country, PFC is the closest thing to chinese food that we'll get.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


Mmmm... I could go for a bowl of Pho... :dr
and it's only 8AM... Pho for breakfast... sounds good to me.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

jinny said:


> that's awesome, that place is always crowded on the weekends...
> 
> not having to wait... you guys are big shots there! I should go with you. hehe
> 
> ...


I've been to NBC many years ago, but I prefer the drive into Chinatown. Closer and a little more convenient for me as we often stop off in Burbank or Studio City on the way home and do errands, ect.
You guys shoudl join us one weekend. I love eating with my BOTLs and meeting their significant others. Really brings the friendships home, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Chinese Food is recognized as America's premier restaurant cuisine. Just look at the number of Chinese restaurants compared to all other cuisines and the how long they have been apart of American history.

Chinese people do not eat at home what we order at Chinese Restaurants, but I do see them eating a lot of the same stuff when they go to a restaurant...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Circular Argument Alert!!

I've seen these before. Look, I lived in Japan for two years. There are very, very few Japanese restaurants in America; the few that come close or very close the the cuisine I had in Japan are on the West Coast where (surprise!) there are lots of Japanese nisei or sansei. There are also a few in major metropolitan areas. There are about five in Houston.

Now, American restaurants serving Japanese food that appeals to your average American? There's tons of those. But they are not Japanese restaurants, they are as Jinny put it, Japanesey restuarants. 

Nothing wrong with that. Maybe we need an overhaul of the vernacular. Chinese restaurants have to have real Chinese food - we call all the rest China-Am restaurants.


----------



## WNCsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

when i was in highschool i took japanese and for a semester just for fun tried chinese. same teacher for both classes. she was from china and for field trips she took us to both japanese and chinese restaurants in atlanta where im from and according to her (an oppinion i trust) the food was about as authentic as you can find. this is compared to chinese restuarants on the west coast NY or torontos chinatowns and china. the food was a bit more bland than what most people think of when they think of chinese food. in all reality though i dont really care how healthy it is or not it tastes really good. and all food is healthy if eaten in appropriate portions. i could drink enough water to kill me that doesnt mean im going to. unhealthy food in america is all becuase of our supersize fast food menus i spent some time in the virgin islands and the portions were considerably smaller same as time spent in toronto. we eat too much. thats whats not healthy. im sure that all of what i have said has been stated by several others in the thread i was only grazing through the reading sorry to rehash anything said too many times.


----------

